# What do you think of my barn



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A few pics would be nice. Sounds like a nice place.


----------



## DaisyMae (Oct 24, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> A few pics would be nice. Sounds like a nice place.


*Yes, Pictures would be lovely *


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

I will Try to get some photos if I can't go on equiriding.com and click on English on the left corner and there will be som photos


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Strangely that link does nothing - is anyone else able to get it to work??


----------



## Showjumper1289 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry iy was equriding.com if it comes out in Chinese look on the top left corner and there will be a english button


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Very, very nice! 

I used the new link: equriding.com


----------

